# NeMoren's Vault IV: The One Who Crawls!!



## Piratecat (Mar 22, 2002)

Here's the new Iconics thread! As usual, iconics only posting here, please.  The old thread can be found right here.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 22, 2002)

Current Combat Map


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 22, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Darn, Piratecat! That really sux to lose one's work this way! 







Entering a moment of silence...









*OOC:*


 I was not going to change my action anyways. I was pretty sure, that Mage Hand wouldn't work, really, and it's the most useful action that comes to mind, right now (after seeing the map, LOL). Besides Kerwyn wouldn't know about Devis' spell, unless it worked before his initiative. And since Kerwyn with a +8 to Jump and no bulky armor had trouble to get across, then the others might desperately need that plank!!! 







_Getting the plank into place..._

“I'm on it!”


----------



## Devis (Mar 23, 2002)

NeMoren's Vault, Part IV, the Party who Pub Crawls!

Looks like we're on our own again, team.  Same club as last week, or does someone else want to choose?  I'll try anything except that little Latin place.  I love the music, and the empanadas are divine, but last time a crowd of screaming middle aged ladies mistook me for Ricky Martin.

Barely got out of there with my pants.


----------



## Nebin (Mar 24, 2002)

OOOC Hey PC just wanted you to know that my processer is ok it was it's fan , Fan's damn it's always our fans ! /ooc

 Nebin will still cast Summon Monster 1 from his wand but if things go south on the round after that he'll cast a Summon Monster 2 spell.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 25, 2002)

Jozan uses the down time to buff the dirt off of his belt buckle and check for mud stains.  "Can't have Pelor's Own Iconic looking less than radiant, can we?"


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 26, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I'll not be able to post for a few days, so here's some general notes on how Kerwyn will behave in this combat. 







_After getting that plank into place, Kerwyn will join combat quickly to help Krusk out, who hopefully will be able to keep on his feet until then. If an opportunity arises during the fight, he'll surely try to flank any opposing goblinoids (tumbling if necessary), staying away from the tougher looking ones, since he does know, that he is not the most resilient fighter around, leaving this job for those better suited, like Krusk or Regdar. Of course, if absolutely necessary, he'll also assault those before another Iconic goes down. If flanking seems too risky (like right now, he would not want to be surrounded by a couple of them), he'll just stay close to the other fighters (more on the side than in the center, so he can better take any arising opportunities to flank) and form some kind of battle line to attack whomever he can, focusing on those already wounded to reduce the number of opposing attacks as fast as possible. If he's down to one-half hit points, he'll start fighting defensively, if he's down to one-quarter - or a single hit took more than half his total hit points from him, he'll slowly retreat._









*OOC:*


 This should suffice for the next three or so days.


----------



## Mialee (Mar 26, 2002)

C'mon, PC, I know losing a loved one or long post is difficult, but at some point you have to smile and let the sunshine in. 

Or I'll colorspray you.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 28, 2002)

COLOR SPRAY! COLOR SPRAY!


----------



## Lidda (Mar 28, 2002)

You colour spray him, Mialee, and then I'll kick him in the junk and steal his wallet!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 28, 2002)

By request from our pointy-eared elven friend:


----------



## Krusk (Mar 28, 2002)

Taking advantage of the lull, Krusk peruses his stat block...

Combat Reflexes?
Who decide to pick that feat?
Too bad Krusk can't Cleave.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 28, 2002)

_Piratecat is back
after two days not online
he missed you guys lots.

So later tonight
Update after I DM
I can hardly wait!

Haiku need "nature."
Dice make bad cherry blossoms
They don't drift in wind._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 29, 2002)

Devis can't keep from grinning as the confused drumming from the enemy falters and stops; his teeth *ting* in the torchlight.  He hums a little ditty, and an invisible hand of force and song appears near the plank.  Devis concentrates as the hand tries to lift the plank; the wood is too heavy, though, and the _mage hand_ can barely shift it.

Hennet yawns as he casts _sleep_, and another goblinoid keels over as if poleaxed.  It was one of the creatures with a tower shield, and he snores gently as his body hits the ground.  The shield clatters to the ground next to it.

Cobwebs are drifting around Mialee's hands. She gestures, and they leap across the cavern into the tunnel entrance.  Krusk's disgruntled howl fills the air, but the whole tunnel is webbed solidly; any monster trying to charge Krusk has just been stopped in its tracks. Mialee can hear Krusk struggling, snapping web strands with brute force. The goblinoid right in front of him isn't so lucky.

Vadania calls, and with a howl a wolf answers; it shimmers in the air as it starts to appear. A few more seconds, and it will be solid enough to attack.

Ma'Varkith moves up to the edge of the chasm. She can see the plank twitching slightly, not moving otherwise. Drawing back an arrow, she aims at the one remaining creature that isn't sleeping or webbed; it's looking around in horror, holding its shield up in front of it as if its life depended on it... which, ironically enough, it does.  The arrow is powerful, but it shatters on the shield. The tip of the arrow pierces the shield, stopping half an inch from the creature's eye.

The monster peeks back out, just long enough to see Regdar gulping a potion and bounding over the chasm.  The creature braces itself behind its shield... but nevertheless is picked up and flung backwards by the force of Regdar's charge. It is flung into Mialee's web where it hangs, unhurt but largely helpless as it faces down the huge fighter.  Kazak tries to get a shot off, but Regdar is in the way, and the crossbow bolt goes slightly high.

Krusk spins, snapping threads of web as he strains to reach a monster with his axe. He swings the heavy weapon... which gets caught on a strand of web. Within seconds, he's partially free, but hasn't killed anything. In front of him, the look on the goblinoid's face as it faced its death and survived just spurs him on to greater violence.

Kerwyn spins gracefully and heads back towards the chasm. With some muscle, he grabs the plank and extends it over the gap in the ground. Looking down into the darkness, he can see something moving down there; he isn't sure what. Next to him, Jozan appears with his crossbow. The creature hears Jozan's shouted warning and stops moving. Shouted from the pit, Jozan hears in rough common, "Who you? Why you say? Show you!"

Another badger appears, and leaps onto a sleeping goblinoid. The sound of flesh tearing, and of moist burrowing, can be heard.  The illusory badger joins in the fun, as there's no one around to flank. Alhandra runs by it, sword out, stopping by Regdar and the stuck monster.  Meanwhile, Lidda has bounded over the chasm and sights a monster just waking up. That gets stopped easily enough!

_Kerwyn at R16. Jozan at S13. Ma'Varkith at R13. Alhandra at R22. Regdar at Q22. Krusk unchanged. Lidda N21. I don't think anyone else moved.

P22 is now in the web at P23; Q23 is asleep; P21 is being eaten, and O21 is dead. All the others in the tunnel are in the web, including Krusk._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 29, 2002)

Muffled by the web, faint shouts can be heard. Kazak and Nebin feel a faint vibration in the stone, like someone heavy jumping up and down nearby. Odd.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Well, my boy, I'm glad you asked!*

Jozan grins.  "Who am I?  Why, I am Jozan, chosen Iconic of the divine Pelor, the mighty Shining One, God of the Sun!  His Burning Goodness flows through me, and of course I generally use my powers to defeat evil, nasty creatures such as yourself.  But since you seem relatively harmless down in that pit, I thought I'd give you a break--just this once, you understand--and let you sit out this battle quietly.  I _do_ hold the high ground, after all, both physically and morally, and it wouldn't be much of an effort for me to shoot you several times with this blessed crossbow I'm holding, if you threaten me or try to climb up here or do something equally...well...bad.  So I suggest you just settle down, lad, toss aside your weapons, and chalk it all up to experience and bad climbing skills."

Jozan keeps his eye on the creature, his crossbow ready to fire.



_ooc: Readying action--if it moves to attack or climb up,  Jozan shoots.

Is the creature armed...and if so, with what?  Also, what is the bottom of the chasm like?  How deep?  Any tunnels, etc. that Joz can see?_


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 29, 2002)

Combat Map is updated.


----------



## Krusk (Mar 29, 2002)

Further enraged by the clinging strands, Krusk shouts out in defiance...

Krusk can't kill with axe!
Krusk leave sticky spiderweb.
Then axe kill hobgobs!

From the corner of his eye, he notices the goblinoid behind him hanging on the edge of the web, between hima nd Regdar.  Straining against the tangle of fibers, he swings his axe with all his might to kill the entrapped goblinoid and force his way through the web.

*HRAAAAHH!*

_Assuming makes Krusk makes his strength check to take an action, he will attack the goblinoid at P23.  Then, regardless of whether he kills it or not, he will try to move through the web to P22._


----------



## Kazak (Mar 29, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Muffled by the web, faint shouts can be heard. Kazak and Nebin feel a faint vibration in the stone, like someone heavy jumping up and down nearby. Odd. *




_Looking first puzzled, then disturbed by the noise, Kazak turns to his fellow Iconics._

"Right then lads and lasses, time to be movin'.  If I were ye I'd get away from the dead-fall.  I've got a very bad feeling about it..."

_He turns and dashes across the plank to the other side of the chasm._


----------



## Hennet (Mar 30, 2002)

I move 15' to the south (Q11) and start shooting goblins w/MW light crossbow; first the awake one(s) (that aren't deep in the web) then sleeping ones. If some big nasty is on its way I'd rather face it without goblin spearmen helping it out.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 30, 2002)

*"The one who crawls?"*

This is what happens when Jozan moonlights as an evil cultist!


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 31, 2002)

It's nice to know there's a job waiting, in case this whole Vault bit doesn't pan out.


----------



## Hennet (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: "The one who crawls?"*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *This is what happens when Jozan moonlights as an evil cultist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er, I, uh... _Magic Missle_ it?


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 1, 2002)

umm..   Alhandra steels herself for something big and mean to emerge from the corridor.

If there's time to prepare, she'll listen, and then  burn a Divine Might before the battle is joined.

If there's time, she'll also use her Wand of CLW to heal anyone close, if they're hurt, and they want.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Well, my boy, I'm glad you asked!*



			
				Jozan of Pelor said:
			
		

> * I do hold the high ground, after all, both physically and morally, and it wouldn't be much of an effort for me to shoot you several times with this blessed crossbow I'm holding, if you threaten me or try to climb up here or do something equally...well...bad."*




A grunting comes from down in the pit, echoing slightly; Jozan can hear the sound of splashing as well.  The creature is squatting in a waist-deep pool of water that seems to come from an underground stream.

A voice rises up.  "Gruh. You, Jozah, are in bad place. This is our home. Once we carved the humans for our food, but we were defeated; then The One That Crawls came, and we are less than we were. But," and the creature looks up at you, nose flattened and eyes dark, "we still have some tricks left."  And his arm comes up....

and a fish smacks you in the face. Your crossbow bolt skims its head, and it throws itself at the wall, desperately trying to clamber out before you recover and reload.

_One point of damage!_


----------



## Mialee (Apr 1, 2002)

Guys, if the party dwarf is telling us that the roof's deadfall isn't entirely structurally sound, I say we owe it to ourselves to AVOID DYING. Let's get out from under that thing.

Jozan, did you just get slapped with a fish?! 

_moving over the plank to the other side of the chasm_


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 1, 2002)

Devis, you realize that you've gotten dirty. Not just an attractive smudge-dirty, but dirty-dirty. And there's this strange vibration around you....

Hennet, meanwhile, moves 15' to the south.  Your buckles creak as you move, and your crossbow shot is quite good; it sticks in the goblinoid's leg, and he howls like a stuck pig. 

Nebin and Ma'Varkith wait, expectantly, while Mialee moves quickly and gracefully across the plank. 

Vadania moves farther into the room as her wolf appears, standing next to Regdar and savaging the leg of the web-stuck enemy.  Regdar's greatsword flashes down. It isn't a perfect hit, but it does the job when combined with the wolf and the arrow, and the panicking creature gurgles and stops moving. Blood rains down from it, sounding like a small waterfall as it splashes off the stone floor at Regdar's feet.

Kazak's no dummy; he moves much farther into the room, away from the deadfall.

Krusk begins to chop his way out. He sees two creatures in back of him, but Regdar just killed one of them, so Krusk should kill the other. His axe pulls back, gets stuck for a second, slams forward, and chops right through the creature's shoulder. Already hurt, it sags against the webs, dying. Krusk pushes forward, and is almost out of the webs.

Kerwyn heads over to help, but things look like they're under control.  Like Lidda, Kerwyn slits a throat of a sleeping monster; it's just like falling in battle, only more embarrassing for the deceased. The badger keeps chewing on the creature it had attacked, its muzzle flecked with red.  It snarls at Lidda.

Alhandra listens; she doesn't feel any vibration in the stone, and can hear the sound of confusion back behind the web. Since no threat is immediately present and slitting throats of sleeping people is bad form, she reaches out with her wand and touches the web-covered Krusk. He feels warmth seeping into his body, and his wounds reknit themselves.

Meanwhile, Jozan's involved with some altercation in the pit, pulling a fish off of his face. And is that shouting suddenly getting quieter, to be replaced with barked orders?

_Krusk gets 5 points back!

Hennet at Q11.  Vadania at P13. Kazak at Q14, on the bridge.  Kerwyn at S22. Alhandra at O22. Wolf at P22. Regdar at Q22. Mialee is at R19. Krusk at O23. Lidda at O21. I don't think anyone else moved. 

P21, P23, P24, and S23 are dead.   _


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 1, 2002)

_Well then, Kerwyn just attacks whatever is left from our opponents._

“Good job people, any idea if there are more of them nearby?”


----------



## Regdar (Apr 1, 2002)

*Bah, unemployment sucks!*

Regdar sighs and starts hacking down any goblins that he can get at, hopefully moving to where a cleave would be possible. The emotion of the kill and desire to rend not in Regdars eyes this day.

_Regdar realizes Regdar won't be getting paid for this adventure, and knows that Nebin has been doing a crappy job as a union leader._


----------



## Nebin (Apr 1, 2002)

*poof poof poof*

_ A tired Gnome rushes in and takes the place of the Nebin cut-out Glaring a reggie for the last remark_  Reggie didn't I get you the Spokesman gig at the Rum company huh ?  Sorry I'm late peeps negotions are going well .

 I rush from under the rocks and head toward Lidda to check on her, she delicate right now you know .


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 2, 2002)

Jozan sputters and smacks the fish away from his face.  "Ow!"  It flops around on the stone beside his feet.  "Why, you...you messed up my aim!  By Pelor, you'll be a pin cushion yet!"  The Cleric of Light swiftly reloads his crossbow and fires again at the creature.

"Too bad the One Who _Climbs_ didn't come, hmm? Then you might have learned something useful and would be out of that chasm by now!"  Jozan spits fish slime and wipes his mouth.  "What is this Crawly One, anyway...a big slug?  No...that would be the One Who Slithers.  A bug?  I hope it's not a spider, for Mialee's sake. Either way, I don't see how it could have made you less than you already are--a Pelor forsaken goblinoid scurrying around in the dark, with no social skills, no career path, and a questionable economic future."




_ooc: LOL!  A fish! Hee hee hee!

BTW, I think we are about to get trapped over here by that deadfall.  Anybody think we should make a run for it?_


----------



## Ma'varkith (Apr 2, 2002)

_Ma'varkith slings her bow and readies her sword and shield before crossing the plank_

"Fish?  It fights with _fish_?  What the..."

_She turns to see if her companions need assistance in dispatching the webbed goblinoids before stopping near the edge of the crevace and readying herself to face whatever climbs out._


----------



## Devis (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmmm.  Dust falling from the ceiling?  Strange vibrations?  Deadfall directly over head? 

Thems sound like the ingredients for a whole lot of fallin' rock whup a**.  Which means Devis is getting his attractive behind out of here. 

Over the bridge and far away, please, PC.


----------



## Kazak (Apr 2, 2002)

_Moving across the bridge to the other side, Kazak turns and glowers at the other Iconics._

"Will ye people please move away from the VERY HEAVY ROCKS!"

_He walks over to the edge of the pit, crossbow in hand._

"And as for ye." _He shoots at the goblin in the pit._  "What in the hells do ye think yer doing, slappin' folk about with a fish?"


----------



## Vadania (Apr 3, 2002)

*Never one to ignore a dwarfs knowledge of the stone, Vadania moves far away from this deadfall.*


----------



## Hennet (Apr 3, 2002)

OOC: How big is the deadfall? Isn't everyone well away from it now? I'd thought Devis was the last person in the area of it. Or do we all need to be on the other side of the chasm?

"So, Jozan, do you need more help taking out a single sushi wielding goblin stuck in a hole, or do you think Kazak and Ma' are enough back up to handle that threat? Be careful, now may be a good time to invoke _Protection From Halibut_ or call upon the divine _Wrath of Scrod_"


----------



## Krusk (Apr 3, 2002)

Kerwyn said:
			
		

> *
> “Good job people, any idea if there are more of them nearby?” *




As Krusk continues his struggle to escape the giant web filling the corridor, he answers the rogue with a blood-thirsty gleam in his eye...

More back in tunnel.
All got caught in spider web.
Anybody got fire?


----------



## Lidda (Apr 3, 2002)

Which side of the chasm am I on?  I want to be on the fun side!  Not the rocky side!  Do I still have the jumpy ring?  Can I get from here to there?  Will I be able to keep Nebin's dirty little mitts off of me?


----------



## Hennet (Apr 3, 2002)

*Combat Map*

http://www.rigaming.com/kotsq/nemoren.htm 

Here's the map, Lidda, & you still have the ring.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 3, 2002)

_Next round this evening! I'm on a tight work deadline until then._

*Rumble rumble* of the stone. *Splish flap flap flap flap* of the cave fish on the floor.  *Rat tatta tat tat tat tat tat* of the drum starting back up. *Murmur auggh! murmur stamp stamp stamp* of creatures behind the webbing.


----------



## Mialee (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm glad I webbed the portal shut. It gave us time to overrun the few gobbies that were in here. Now we can clean up, FORM up, then burn the web down when we feel ready. Can we move those goblin bodies? They'll just trip us up. 

Krusk, do NOT rush down the tunnel in a rage. We're trying to bring them through a bottleneck here. 

Fighters in front... Attack pattern C!


----------



## Nebin (Apr 3, 2002)

*but she's so CUTE !!!!!!!!*

Uh which one is C Mialee ?

 Lidda don't bounce around so much, Junior might make you sick  and be careful


----------



## Mialee (Apr 3, 2002)

Attack pattern C: wherein the fighters and big bay boys gather in a half-circle shape (a C shape, if you will) around the mouth of the tunnel. Spellcasters and ranged attackers stand behind, firing into the melee. The fighters HOLD FORM- if they break ranks, the orcs can rush straight through the bottleneck, at increased risk to us.


----------



## Nebin (Apr 3, 2002)

Okey Dokey Attack Pattern C got you, I direct the summoned Badger to the front of the fighters ( if it's still here) with the promise of more yummy Goblin flesh.


----------



## Regdar (Apr 4, 2002)

*Bah, let bah, let it bah, let it bah!*

Bah, attack C Mialee? What fun and Glory does it bring Regdar to act as your shield? Very well.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 4, 2002)

Moving away from the deadfall, Devis makes good time as he almost prances his way across the plank bridge. Regdar and Kerwyn barely notice him, since they're busy killing the last two sleeping goblinoids before moving into formation. The ground is now littered with dead bodies, their hideous faces frozen by death's embrace into hideous scowls. Blood pools on the ground, staining leather boots and draining slowly downhill towards the crevice.

Regdar, you notice something odd; in the mouth of the goblin you just slew, there's a pink slip of paper. You can see what looks like your name on it, and the partially obscured words "WotC Demihuman Reso..."

Nebin's badgers both disappear with a *pop*. He trots over towards Lidda, a grin on his face. He walks right past Jozan and a flopping fish. Jozan's crossbow twangs, a bolt fired a short range down into the darkness. There is the sound of impact, of wood upon metal, and of grunting. The holy will of Pelor, as guided by Jozan, has managed to stick a crossbow bolt into the monster's shoulder. It looks up, eyes blazing and a second fish clamped between its teeth; it appears to have lost its weapons.  Ma'Varkith equips her shield and sword, stowing her bow, and moves to help Jozan; the creature is climbing the far side of the crevice now, however, and is out of reach for her weapon. Hennet sniggers and shifts his position.

Kazak moves off the bridge, looking down at the goblinoid. The monster glares up at him, the fish wiggling, and Kazak pulls the trigger of his crossbow. 

The falling goblinoid makes a sharp splash as his body hits bottom.

Vadania heads over the bridge, her bear Perea carefully following. "Growwwl?" Perea asks, looking longingly down at the fish-filled pool below. The wolf summoned by Vadania looks for more enemies, and doesn't see any. Alhandra stays where she is, and Lidda moves a bit to the south as Krusk breaks free from the web. He's coated with strands of sticky silk, and his axe is coated with blood.

Thus, there is only Jozan and Ma'Varkith on the western side of the cavern when a monster burrows upwards from the stone at the edge of the plank. You're not sure what it is; all you see is a purplish-brown claw, smallish, breaking the surface of the stone and then disappearing. Unfortunately, its claw shatters the plank's edge, sending it spinning into the dark cleft in the rock. Jozan and Ma'Varkith are trapped on the western side.

The claw withdraws after smashing the plank. It seems to be  waiting just below the ground's surface; you're not sure for what. Its skin, from the brief glance you got, looks almost as if it is made from pebbles and stones itself.

Drums rat-a-tat-tat behind the web. The web strands quiver as the goblinoids inside them struggle. The ground stops shaking as the mysterious monster lurks.

What do you do?

_Devis is at N16. Hennet at P19, Regdar at Q22, Kerwyn at R22. Nebin at P16, Kazak at R16, Vadania at Q20, Lidda at P20, Krusk at P23.

The goblinoids at P23, Q23, and R23 are all dead (P23 died last round.)_


----------



## Krusk (Apr 4, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *Krusk, do NOT rush down the tunnel in a rage. We're trying to bring them through a bottleneck here. *




Reluctantly and with a great effort of Will, Krusk takes his position along side Regdar...

He bares his tusks, he flares his nostrils, and his bloodshot eyes bulge in his eagerness to exercise his Combat Reflexes.  His claws gouge furrows in the haft of his enormous battleaxe.  He jitters and fidgets in anticipation, just like Nebin does before a hot date, or Regdar before a trip to the whorehouse, or Jozan when he polishes his "Holy Symbol"...  You know what I mean.

Growling something sufficiently incoherent under his breath, Krusk steals an occasional glance toward Mialee.

_Krusk readies an action to kill the first non-iconic creature that comes within reach._


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 4, 2002)

_Kerwyn stands ready._

“Just one question, what do we do, if they come from any other direction, there might be secret passages around? Maybe someone - Lidda or myself or even both - should take a look around, while they are reforming?”

_Saying so, Kerwyn breaks from his position - waiting a short moment to give anyone a chance to object - and then (if noone does) heads for the southern part of the cavern to search the walls for secret doors, continuing north, if he will be finished before something happens._


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 4, 2002)

Kerwyn said:
			
		

> *... if he will be finished before something happens. *




_How are you going to know?    If you want to search, no problem, but it's impossible to predict whether or not something will happen before you finish._

Stone ripples around the buried monster, bits of rock jumping up and falling as it settles itself in. A crunching noise can be heard.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 4, 2002)

Combat map is updated.


----------



## Mialee (Apr 4, 2002)

Uh... what in Greyhawk just destroyed the plank? Don't tell me the gobbie in the trench did that. It didn't... ...right?

No one burn the webs yet- we may have another beastie to deal with, and we don't need to be assaulted from two sides. Jozan, Ma', can you jump the gap? You have to get out from under that deadfall!


----------



## Hennet (Apr 4, 2002)

*If it says it has a candygram don't open the door!*

_Hennet shifts his attention to the Western part of the cavern, trying to track the movements of the subterranean thing by watching and listening_

"Mialee, do you have a plan that gets the big nasty to go into the middle of the "C". I'm all for that;  I don't think a couple of _Magic Missles_ are going to slow down the whatever it is that's menacing Ma' & Jozan."

"Hopefully Ma' can just jump the chasm. Jozan, what are your chances of crossing? I know you used your _Jump_ potion earlier, I have an _Invisibility_ potion I can toss you if you can't get across but I'm afraid that whatever it is can sense you through the earth."

_Fearing that there isn't time for discussion, Hennet moves as close to Jozan and Ma' as he can and lobs his invisibility potion
 to Ma', not trusting Jozan's less than nimble fingers to catch it._

"Mialee is right, but if you are stuck over there use this."


----------



## Mialee (Apr 4, 2002)

Hmm... we can definitely get its attention. 

"its"... uh... what if it's a "they"? I'm assuming this is "the one that crawls", but moving through subterrain isn't really crawling, now, is it? What if this is a small army of... things? 

At any rate, we need to divert attention from Jozan and Ma'Varkith. Be ready with ranged attacks... if it's one creature, we'll surround it with Attack Pattern X and move in to form the Vise. If it's a lot of creatures, group up, spellcasters and nonfighters in the center!


----------



## Ma'varkith (Apr 4, 2002)

_Ma' reaches to catch the tossed potion, then looks at the gap and then to Jozan._

"The others are right - you might need this.  I can clear the gap easily - it's only about ten feet.  But so many years on your knees has got to make this kind of jump difficult."

_She gives the priest of Pelor a smirk and hands him the bottle.  Thinking for a moment, she grabs his arm with her left hand.  A tattoo on her right wrist animates and skitters like an arachnid down her hand.  She touches him lightly on his wrist and it moves onto his skin, settling back into a fixed shape._

"Concentrate on the image briefly and _will_ it into activation.  It should give you enough of a burst of speed to make the jump."

"Now, before the music begins to swell, the audience gets all weepy, and this turns into that final scene between Vasquez and Gorman, I suggest we _get on the other side of this chasm!_"

(OOC:  Ma'varkith gives jozan the Potion of Invisibility and transfers one of her two Tattoos of Burst to him)

(edit:  I misread what potion was tossed, and changed my reacion accordingly)


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 4, 2002)

_OOC:  Teamwork is COOL!_


----------



## Kazak (Apr 4, 2002)

"Wha...?  What in Moradin's name was that thing?"

_Kazak reloads his crossbow, taking a glance around the room._

"Hmm, we might want to keep an eye on the passage to the north lads and lasses."

_Having reloaded his crossbow, Kazak hefts it, ready to shoot anything that might attack._


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 4, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Thus, there is only Jozan and Ma'Varkith on the western side of the cavern when a monster burrows upwards from the stone at the edge of the plank. You're not sure what it is; all you see is a purplish-brown claw, smallish, breaking the surface of the stone and then disappearing. Unfortunately, its claw shatters the plank's edge, sending it spinning into the dark cleft in the rock. Jozan and Ma'Varkith are trapped on the western side.*



Jozan takes a step forward as if to grab the falling plank, then thinks better of it.  "By Pelor's Flaming Eyebrows!"  He kicks the fish towards the hole where the creature's claw disappeared, hoping to plop some slime onto its head.  Then he grips his mace and glances at Ma'.


			
				Hennet[/i]
[B]Jozan said:
			
		

> *"The others are right - you might need this.  I can clear the gap easily - it's only about ten feet.  But so many years on your knees has got to make this kind of jump difficult."*



Jozan raises an eyebrow.  "It is a good thing you said that to me, my dear, and not to Regdar."  He takes the bottle she offers, then smiles a bit when she grabs him.  "Now, now, no need to be afraid..."


> A tattoo on her right wrist animates and skitters like an arachnid down her hand.  She touches him lightly on his wrist and it moves onto his skin, settling back into a fixed shape.[/i][/B]



The Cleric's eyes bug out a bit and he stares nervously at the tattoo.  "I, uh, didn't know they could do that.  Uhh...it's not permanent, is it?  I mean, they look good on you, but..."

He rubs at his arm, then grins weakly.  "Yes, I agree totally, my dear, let's get across before the crabby thing comes out to play.  Ladies first, of course."  He gestures towards her, then backs away from the chasm, preparing to attempt a running jump once Ma' is across safely.


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 5, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *How are you going to know?    If you want to search, no problem, but it's impossible to predict whether or not something will happen before you finish.*












*OOC:*


 I don't need to know.  Kerwyn will search the southern area. If he is finished there and nothing important did happen meanwhile, he will continue to search the northern area.

Although, I feel that this is not really necessary to state, since there WILL be something important happening meanwhile... 







_While searching the southern walls for secret passages, Kerwyn thinks aloud._ “We will have to exit through the tunnel ahead? I seriously hope there will be a way back to the Vault from there, it might be a long way, though. Maybe if we make a quick run through the deadfall area... no, that's too risky... where is that tremor coming from!? Beneath us? The chasm?”


----------



## Nebin (Apr 5, 2002)

*JOZAN !! JOZAN !! HE'S OUR MAN !! IF HE CAN'T JUMP THE CHASM NOBODY CAN !!!!!!!*  Come on J you can do it !!!

 psssssst Krusk 5 sp's says he crashes like a ton of tin cans

 ooc Regdar : you had Nebins stats on your Ale and Whore site what's the link ? /ooc

 BTW PC have you been watching Tremors again ?


----------



## Vadania (Apr 5, 2002)

*Not knowing where exactly she fits into Mialee's neatly organized tatics, Vadania leads Perea over to stand by Alhandra.*

"Yes, Perea, I promise, I'll get you a fish after all this mess is through, you deserve it."

"You know, Jozan, if you did not encumber yourself with all of that worked metal, this jump would not be so hard."


----------



## Ma'varkith (Apr 5, 2002)

_Ma' nods to Jozan, sheathes her sword and slings her shield, then takes a few steps back.  With a running start, she heaves herself upward and toward the other side of the chasm._


----------



## Regdar (Apr 5, 2002)

*Bah, in the junk*

http://pub70.ezboard.com/bregdarshouseofaleandwhores

Hmm normally Regdar doesn't do this! _Picking up the pink slip of paper to use Regdars vastly underused ability to read._

So, when are we going to kill something, we going to wait for Jozan to jump the chasm? Bah Jozan! Grab your symbol of Palor below your belt and get over here!


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 5, 2002)

Jozan sighs deeply.  "With all these cheering words of encouragement, how can I possibly fail?"

He watches Ma' jump, then looks down at the tattoo on his arm.  "Oh, Burning One, Lord of my soul, let your fire work through this squirmy little tattoo and aid me as I cross this chasm.  My faith is my will, and I will this to prevent me from humiliating myself in that fishy hole!" 

Then Jozan runs as fast as he can toward the chasm.  At the last moment, he leaps into the air...






			
				Kerwyn said:
			
		

> *... where is that tremor coming from!? Beneath us? The chasm?*



The tremor was from the creature tunneling up, I believe.


----------



## Lidda (Apr 5, 2002)

Heads up, peoples!

_Lidda loads her crossbow and aims waits for the big clawy monster to poke up its head and possibly get a sneaky-attack right between the eyes._

Maybe if he climbs out of the rocks I'll be able to kick him in the junk!


----------



## Devis (Apr 5, 2002)

So those drums.  Do they sound like they did before?  If so, Devis will start up that fascinating rhythm again.  If they're just drums, I'll load the crossbow, get with my back to the group watching the chasm and ready an action to shoot the first thing non-iconic that comes down the corridor.

Got yer backs!


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 6, 2002)

The warrioress who's faith is as strong as steel doesn't flinch in the face of the blackest of evils:

She sheathes her longsword, and takes out her bow - the better weapon for the moment.

Alhandra takes just a moment to bask in the nostalgia of witnessing Mialee bark our combat tactics....   ah, it does the soul good.  

She then points over to the apparent opening in the cave in the northern part, and asks Kerwyn "Have we checked that location out for possible means of egress?"

Vadania said :







> "Yes, Perea, I promise, I'll get you a fish after all this mess is through, you deserve it."



 Alhandra casually takes a fresh fish out of her belt-pouch, and tosses it over to the hungry beast.
"Here ya go, Perea - good girl"

If anyone notices, the paladin of virtue states flatly , "I wouldn't ask if I were you..."


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 6, 2002)

“Not yet. I'll do so, if I'm finished here, or Lidda might take a look?”


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 6, 2002)

The fish flops over by the creature, and it hits the ground once and begins to bounce. It never gets the chance. A claw flashes out, skewering it and slicing it in two. Then Ma'Varkith leaps like a gazelle over the chasm. She has no problems with the leap, making it look easy.

As the psychic warrior begins her run, the creature's head bursts free of the stone and looks around. 

Lidda's crossbow bolt smacks it right between the eyes. No sneak attack, but it looks like it hurt, and the creature chitters in pain.

It has a shiny purplish-brown carapace, almost like a beetle. Its head swivels to Jozan as he also backs up, perhaps thinking that he shot the crossbow bolt, and the thing erupts from the stone and moves to intercept Jozan as he activates the tattoo and begins to run.  The monster is small, almost like a humanoid beetle, and its chitinous arms help it along as it scuttles forward. The mandibles clack, clack, and Jozan catches a momentary glimpse at its eyes. There's something odd about them. Something hypnotic...

but he tears his gaze away and activates the tattoo. Speed pours into his body like water into an empty trough, and his velocity increases as he clanks forward in his scale mail and large shield. The creature is right behind him, claws flailing and mandibles snapping!

And Jozan leaps.

It's clear from his takeoff that he isn't going to make it; where Ma'Varkith soared, he plunges, and the extra speed means that he smacks into the chasm's far lip with that much more force; if it weren't for the speed, he wouldn't have made the lip at all. His hands scrabble for a hold, and he can hear the sound behind him of the beetle-creature being hit by Kazak's crossbow. It's a good solid hit, and the thing screams a high-pitched challenge.

Everyone else is still in position around the cave opening except for Kerwyn, whose searching shows seams that look like they were once dug out and then filled back in with boulders and crushed rock.  Perea gleefully munches the large fish that Alhandra tossed her.  Regdar, you're holding a pink slip from WotC's Human Resources department. It claims that you are NOT laid off, and that the department's computers were hacked on April 1st. By way of apology, they're giving you a 5% bonus on your next treasure hoard.  

And then the drums increase in volume, and the web in front of you erupts into fire. Heat licks your faces as the flammable webs burst into oily flame!  And Devis is closest to the flaming tunnel....


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 6, 2002)

_Map locations later; I'm late for an appointment!_


----------



## Nebin (Apr 6, 2002)

You owe me 5 sp Krusk !!!!! no you didn't take the bet darn o well I guess I'll help Jo out, Nebin fires his Cross Bow at the Umber Hulk (?).  Then he turns toward the tunnel to give Devis some covering fire if needed.

_+ 4 Ranged_


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 6, 2002)

...scrabble scrabble scrabble...

Jozan begins calculating falling damage in his head.


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 6, 2002)

Alhandra barks out over the din of the ensuing battle - 

"Perhaps we should re-arrange ourselves to get in a more defendable position?

It seems like we have have monsters in front of us, and hell at our heels...  (well, fire anyway...)"

She maneuvers to N20 while pointing out to the others the alcove and apparent exit in the north wall of the cave.

"We can put the spellcasters in back, and have the fighter-types take the brunt of this monster's attacks, and whoever comes out of the webbing to help him in his unholy attempt to stay our righteous hands!"

She takes quick aim at the bulky armored monster with her longbow and lets a MW arrow fly at the beast.

"What say you, Mialee? 
Wake up, you blockheads, or you'll be food for this 'One Who Crawls' "


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 7, 2002)

_Seeing the faithful servant of Pelor jumping too short, Kerwyn runs up to him and tries to grab him, before he'll fall into the chasm, if that's possible. Otherwise he'll still move up to the chasm quickly and get his rope out to help Jozan climb out of it. Hopefully the Umber Hulk will not chew him (that's either him or him) meanwhile._

“Yikes!”


----------



## Regdar (Apr 7, 2002)

*Bah, too legit to quit!*

With a roar of triumph Regdar lets out a blood curdling "Yes!" Five percent, Regdar can handle that. Alright lets get moving people, we have some things to kill, Regdar has more money to spend on some whores and Regdars little sister needs to kick some junk! 

Regdar with a mischivious look will hold aloft a goblin and use him as a projectile on the creature with the fish, moving over to the bettle creature to distract it, waiting to see if it crosses the chasm, not looking to it's eyes!!!

Regdar will not fall for the peepers!


----------



## Lidda (Apr 7, 2002)

Go get him, Reggie, you walkin' hunk-a mean man!

_Lidda abandons her crossbow and tumbles in towards the beetle creature opposite of the side Regdar is attacking._

Flank him, Reggie!  Flank him!  I'm gonna cut off his kneecaps!

_She strikes out with her shortsword, concentrating on the creature's vital leg joints rather than its buggy eyes; an easy task for someone barely three feet tall._


----------



## Kazak (Apr 7, 2002)

_Following Alhandra's advice, Kazak falls back behind the fighters._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Bah, too legit to quit!*



			
				Regdar said:
			
		

> * not looking to it's eyes!!!
> 
> Regdar will not fall for the peepers! *











*OOC:*


 i know this isn't a real adventure and all, but how the heck would any of us know about the thing's gaze attack?


----------



## Regdar (Apr 7, 2002)

*Bah, if you read*

Um the Cat in Red said Jozan was starting to be compeled by the creatures stare.


----------



## Hennet (Apr 7, 2002)

*Which one is Scylla? I always get them confused.*

_Hennet fires his MW X-bow at the bug-eyed beast, trying to kill it before it can start harrying Jozan and Kerwyn._

"We've got a beetle beast behind us and more trouble coming from the East, probably that blind guy and reinforcements. I say we take out the bug so that we aren't flanked and then concentrate on the tunnel. I can lay down some more _Sleep_ on the tunnel mouth if Krusk and Devis(?) can hold the line for a moment.

Alhandra, as soon as there is a "back" I'll be glad to get there. Right now I'm worried about the east tunnel than the beetle-man, hopefully we can eliminate him before the second wave hits.

OOC: Lidda, I think the bug-monster is on the other side of the chasm, so you can't flank it until it comes over here or until someone jumps the chasm with you. I could be wrong though, check the map when it gets updated.

I'm not sure where everyone is now, but I hope somebody tough is still at/near the eastern cave entrance.


----------



## Devis (Apr 8, 2002)

How close, exactly, am I to the flames, say expressed as hit points lost?  

If I hear the yelling from behind, Devis will begin _Inspiring Competence_.  Sounds like Jozan is going to need a climb bonus soon.

While Inspiring, I can still attack anything that comes at me.  I can't hold an action for it, but I am watching down the corridor.


----------



## Vadania (Apr 8, 2002)

Alrighty, time to buff up for battle.

Come 'mer Perea, this will help you fight.

*I will cast Magic Fang on Perea's claw attack, then in later rounds if I havn't posted again, I will cast Barkskin upon myself, then draw sword and sheild and fight.*


----------



## Ma'varkith (Apr 8, 2002)

_As she clears the chasm, Ma' skids to a stop and turns to see how Jozan has fared.  Her mouth drops as the _thud_ of one Cleric of Pelor striking the hard stone reverbirates through the cavern._

_Scrambling to the pit's edge, she falls prone and grasps his arm, straining to pull him to safety._

"Kord?  I know you and I have never had much of an introduction, but I hear Jozan talking to your... er, pal (?) Pelor, and it's gotten him out of a tight spot or two.  Do you think you can lend a hand here?  Pleasethankyou!"


----------



## Lidda (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Which one is Scylla? I always get them confused.*



			
				Hennet said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: Lidda, I think the bug-monster is on the other side of the chasm, so you can't flank it until it comes over here or until someone jumps the chasm with you. I could be wrong though, check the map when it gets updated.
> *



_

Thanks for the input, Hen-egg!  Thanks to the froggie ring, I'm bouncy, bouncy, bouncy!  I can bounce over to where he is and tumble, tumble, tumble in close!_


----------



## Mialee (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn! I was hoping the webs would keep these moss-lickers busy long enough to dispatch shinypants here. Okay, I say we fall to the north, so we're not penned between two attackers. We need all of our fighters on one front. I'd suggest south, but we can't give the tunnelgoers the ranged attack options. I realize we're risking being trapped with an advancing party from the north, but I'd rather take that risk. 

Hennet, cast that _sleep_ as soon as you see the newcomers- good idea. Anyone near the mouth of the web-fire-tunnel, I advise that you move away. Everyone, try to move north- like this!

_Moving to L19, firing arrow at the beetle_


----------



## Krusk (Apr 8, 2002)

Looking decidedly crest-fallen at the prospect of *RUNNING AWAY*, Krusk grumbles something insufficiently incoherent about "Point-eared Surrender Monkeys"...  He slings his Greataxe over his shoulder, and draw his Mighty Bow, in preparation for a rear-guard action.

_As everyone else files into northern entrance, Krusk will wait and take position at the end of the line.  He will fire an arrow at the first enemy (beetle or goblinoid) to show its face._


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 8, 2002)

...scrabble...scrabble...scrabble...

Jozan gives Ma' a delighted smile as he grasps her arm.  "So nice to see piety arise in times of stress!"  With his other hand secured by Kerwyn, surely it is a cinch for him to climb to safety...

...surely it is...

...right?...


----------



## Regdar (Apr 8, 2002)

*Bah, goblin grenade*

Regdar will keep hucking goblins, hopefully after the one holding the ledge takes a nose dive, the others to distract the creature.

Ma, get that man up by Kord, use your back!!!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 9, 2002)

The greasy flames start to die out. And through the smoke, you can catch a glimpse of something *horrible....*



_OOC: Gotta goto a meeting. Update this afternoon when I get back!

EDIT: that 1 hour meeting lasted SIX hours. I'm tired, I'm stressed, I have people showing up at my house to game, and I just got home. No point in teasing, though! Update tonight as soon as I kick everyone out._


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 9, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> The greasy flames start to die out. And through the smoke, you can catch a glimpse of something *horrible....*




_Ea! Ea Ryleh! F'taughn! F'taughn! Cthulu f'taughn!_


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 9, 2002)

PC, I never got everyone's map positions from last turn...


----------



## Hennet (Apr 9, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *The greasy flames start to die out. And through the smoke, you can catch a glimpse of something horrible....
> *




You are such a tease.


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 9, 2002)

Krusk said:
			
		

> *Looking decidedly crest-fallen at the prospect of RUNNING AWAY, Krusk grumbles something insufficiently incoherent about "Point-eared Surrender Monkeys"...  *



since the double-negative means his grumblings were audible....  

Alhandra tries to direct the others north aways while chiding the near-neanderthal : "My dear brute, you're more than welcome to stay there and be squashed like a bug by the flanking maneuver of the bug and whatever it is that's coming down that hallway, but we all haven't stayed alive this long by being foolhardy in the face of danger.

We'll need your strength and stamina to keep from having these forgotten horrors overwhelm us once their entire forces are aligned 'gainst us!

In other words, Krusk - if we all move up here, you won't get bitten in the butt while you're fighting the stuff from the hall.

What say you, my hulking companion?
You wanna turn 'em into pincushions if they peek out?"

Alhandra stands her ground at N20, her Mighty bow-twang still echoing in the large cavern after loosing a MW arrow at the bug.
Her body language invites Krusk to take up position next to her to form a front of ranged death at anything that advances.


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 9, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *you can catch a glimpse of something horrible....*



I have a picture in my head of Bill Walton narrating this adventure...   "It's horrible...  *horrible!*


----------



## Kazak (Apr 9, 2002)

_Kazak scoots behind Alhandra to J20, then reloads his crossbow._


----------



## Regdar (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bah, I'll show you horror!*

Bah, horrible like no ale horrible, horrible like a sixty year old whore horrible, or horrible in Regdar having to watch Terms of Endearment horrible?


----------



## Krusk (Apr 10, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *since the double-negative means his grumblings were audible....  *




_OOC: That was precisely the point, my dear...  Otherwise I wouldn't have bothered to type out what I was grumbling about, eh?  Anyway..._

Grrrr, Grumble Grumble.
Growl Grumble, Mumble Snort Growl.
Huff, Grumble Snort Growl. 

Krisk grudgingly sidles up next to Alhandra to protect her flank for what ever might appear out of tunnel.

_Krusk moves to N21, next to Alhandra, and then continues his readied action to shoot an arrow at the first enemy to make an appearance anywhere._


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 10, 2002)

The small beetle-thing pauses at the edge of the chasm and chitters in fury... or in hunger? Hard to tell. But it's chittering, and eyeing Jozan like Regdar eyes an ale.  It's less excited, though, as arrows bounce and clatter around it. Nebin's bolt manages to pierce its chitinous exoskeleton, as does Alhandra's; that kind of natural armor is great against blunt weapons, but lousy for piercing arrows and crossbow bolts!  Then Regdar hefts a goblinoid and, sticking the tip of his tongue in the corner of his mouth as he gauges the distance, heaves. His aim is superb; it hits the beetle-thing and knocks it backwards onto its back. 

Unfortunately, that means that the arrows from Hennet and Mialee stick in the goblin corpse instead of the monster. Not Krusk's, though; his pierces the flaccid corpse and staples it to the bug creature with one massive shaft. It screams out a high-pitched whine of pain as it tries to dig its way back into the rock.

Too late, though; Lidda is there. Her jump over the chasm was less than spectacular, but her tumble was nice, and she ends up right behind the creature. No one to help flank... but a critical strike downwards makes up for the lack of a sneak attack. Her short sword stabs down through the concealing goblin and right into the beetle-thing's skull! It spasms furiously and chips of rock fly up around Lidda's head, catching in her hair and scratching her face, but it finally goes still.

Oddly enough, Lidda can't help but notice that there is a leather and bone collar around its stubby neck.

Meanwhile, Jozan scrabbles up the side of the chasm with Kerwyn's and Ma'Varkith's help. As they drag - err, assist - him to the surface, he has a picture perfect view of the web burning. There's something BIG on the other side.  They all move to the north, to find a more defensible position.

Devis changes his tune to a rousing little ditty, something designed to inspire his friends to greater glory. It's hard to sing with your eyebrows almost burning off, but he manages it neatly. He can almost see it through the flames... but he knows his friends are behind him to back him up. Grinning with confidence, he glances behind him - and sees almost everyone headed to the north end of the room. With a graceful precision, he fires his crossbow through the flame instead of retreating. There is no way to tell whether his bolt hit or not.

Perea growls with glee as Vadania's spell goes off. She rubs against her friend, and turns her massive shoulders as she looks for a target.  Only Devis really gets a good look, though!

As the flames die out, he sees a huge version of the small creature that attacked Jozan. Easily 10 feet wide and probably as long, it fills the whole corridor, hulking there with mandibles twitching and claws ripping small clumps of rock from the stone floor. It has some kind of odd apparatus on its head, blinders like you'd see on a horse, and on its back is crouching two goblinoids with long spears. They're strapped into some kind of odd saddle device, hanging on to reins that are clipped to the mandibles, and they're also wearing helmets that restrict their field of vision. One of them gives an odd, whooping cry and shakes the reins; the other one smacks the creature's bluish shell with a gauntleted fist.

Issuing a hideous buzz, the monstrous mount steps forward, over the burning bodies of goblinoids sacrificed and burnt in order to remove the webs. Behind it in the shadows, the blind leader and several lackeys stand with a large grin displaying their sharpened teeth. The monster stretches out a claw almost casually... and as Devis ducks, a pig-sized chunk of stone is smashed from the wall above his head. 

Actions?

_Jozan, Kerwyn and Ma'Varkith: I moved you to the north. If you'd rather be elsewhere, let me know!  
Nebin at L16. Jozan at N16. Kerwyn at L17. Ma'Varkith at N17. Alhandra at N20. Regdar at Q18. Kazak at J20. Lidda at R12. Dead bug-thing at R13. Mialee at I19. Krusk at N21. Hennet at P19. Devis at P23. Vadania at O20, Perea at O21. Great big monster at M25 and back!_


----------



## Kazak (Apr 10, 2002)

_From his possition of (relative) saftey, Kazak _biocurrents_ the beetle's riders._

"So Mialee lass, what's the formation for huge monster attack?"


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 10, 2002)

Alhandra's voice rings out - "Back up until we reach the cave wall to the north!

Everybody loose whatever ranged attacks you have until this hideous monstrosity gets too close, then us front-liners'll take it out up-close and personal, if need be!

If anyone has a shot at the riders, or that over-blown blind ringleader of this psycho circus, than *take it!*

The warrior-born will pull taut her bow and let Heironeous himself aim her arrow of justice, hoping to pierce the black heart of the leader (if he shows his face), or a rider.
If there's no clear shot from where she's at, she'll try to hit the monster.


----------



## Hennet (Apr 10, 2002)

"Wow, Devis, you really *are* brave. But Alhandra says the new plan is to lure it north and shoot it on the way. I guess you're doing the luring part."

_Figuring that *Sleep* isn't going to do much good at this point, Hennet casts *Magic Missle* at the beast and retreats 30' to the north to J19._


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 10, 2002)

The blind goblinoid's voice echoes slightly from his position of safety in the cave. "The One Who Crawls prefers live sacrifices, to be blunt, but sometimes a warrior can not afford to consider details."  His voice takes on a commanding tone.  "Malk, Thusk? Kill as many as you like, disable the survivors. Make. Them. *Pay*!"

The creature lets out a chilling, vibrating cry as it lurches forward.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Apr 10, 2002)

the Combat map is updated.


----------



## Nebin (Apr 10, 2002)

*Got me some !!!*

Ok since I don't thing Al and Reggie need me to fire into Melee right now I retreat north toward the passage yelling over my shoulder for Lidda to quit gloating and get her cute rear moving there too.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 10, 2002)

Jozan can tell from the look on Devis' face that something big is coming.  "Devis, get out of there!  And if it's another one of those crabby things, _don't look it in the eye!_  It's got some kind of hypnotic gaze, and I don't mean the kind  that barmaids use on Regdar!"

Then he grasps the golden image of Pelor hanging around his neck and calls out in a deep, impressive voice, "Oh Mighty Lord of the Sun, Everburning God Who brings Light to our souls, may Your Grace and Blessing shine down upon us all...or at least those within 50 feet of me, which is I think everyone except maybe Lidda, unless she moves closer while I'm saying this, which would be a good idea, in my opinion, since all that jumping around can get really dangerous, especially for such a little girl, and I wouldn't want Regdar to think I'm leaving his little sister out intentionally, which I am not, as You know Pelor, because You know everything...and allow us to reveal Your power to these enemies in the coming battle!"

After taking a moment to breathe again, Jozan will pull out his crossbow and begin moving carefully northward.



[ooc: This is, of course, a Bless, which will last 4 minutes.  Joz will move up to L18.  Is the Aid spell he cast on Ma' still active (ie, has it been 4 minutes since Joz entered the cavern? It was his first action.)]


----------



## Mialee (Apr 10, 2002)

What the hell was that horrible screeching noise? What is it over there? Devis, back up so it'll follow and everyone can attack!

_When/if it becomes visible to Mialee this turn_ 

GAHH!!! 

_Magic Missile to the beastie_


----------



## Devis (Apr 10, 2002)

Yes brave, Hennet, but also stupid and unlucky.

Devis is going to retreat to L19, taking a 5' adjustment back if he thinks that turning tail is going to draw an AoO.

The song he sings isn't cheering in the traditional sense.  It's lugubirous, even doleful.  But it matches our grim situation, and the unyealding ferocity of the minor key and the slow, relentless beat stirs the heart nonetheless.  [inspire allies]

"Jehovah, quam multi sunt hostes mei.
Quam multi insurgunt contra me!"

Once I get into place, I'll reload the crossbow, and try for one of the goblin jockeys.  (that is, the goblins riding, not the goblin's underwear, which doesn't bear thinking about.)


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 10, 2002)

_Kerwyn points towards the small beetle._ “I'll help Lidda with the small one, so we can then attack their leader or flank the big nasty!”

_Kerwyn sheathes his rapier and moves to M20, then proceeds with a running jump back over the chasm to M13 (the plank was gone, right?) - with free hands, just in case._


----------



## Hedgemage (Apr 10, 2002)

Run!  Run!  There's a big chitinous thing!


----------



## Lidda (Apr 10, 2002)

Buggy!  Buggy!

_Lidda slides five feet to the northeast while loading and firing her crossbow at the big beetle monster_

I can jump back if I need, but I think for the time being it would be most appropriate to have the broadest front against this creature as possible!  If I hide behind Reggie, I won't get a good shot off!

_She bounces up and down from one foot to the other_

All this excitement!  I gotta... never mind!


----------



## Nebin (Apr 10, 2002)

Kerwyn : It's already dead you big goober !!

 Lidda: You didn't go at the last rest area did you ?

Nebin is going to retreat northward till he's beside Mialee at H18 and use his crossbow in support of the expected retreat of his friends


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I forgot to give combat details last post.

Alhandra'll wait for a visible target, and back away to make sure there's at least 15 or 20 feet between her (the front) and the beastie. (around K19; depending on how far it advances this turn)
She'll try to keep Krusk beside her.
She's using MW arrows. 







"Thanks for the update on the thing's eyes, Jozan.
I'll resist my urge to stare the thing down, and weigh its measure...

Kerwyn! 
Where the heck are you going? Haven't you been paying attention?
That small one has already been cleansed of undeserved life.

Did you fall asleep at Adventurer's school?
_Rule #3: Don't kill something if it's already dead. Concentrate on the live opponents._"


> "The One Who Crawls prefers live sacrifices, to be blunt, but sometimes a warrior can not afford to consider details."



"You call yourself a warrior, blind one?
Yet you hide amongst your rabble like a rat!

Even with this monster you've brought, I *will* bury the sword of Heironeous in your wretched heart!"


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 10, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *"You call yourself a warrior, blind one?
> Yet you hide amongst your rabble like a rat!
> 
> Even with this monster you've brought, I will bury the sword of Heironeous in your wretched heart!" *




There is a pause, for just a second, and the creature's voice carries quite clearly over the din. "I think," he muses, "that after it kills you I will feast on your eyes first. Unless.... yes! Malk, Thusk!  Save both loud ones. They will make fine breeding stock once they have the spirit whipped from them." He sounds quite satisfied with his decision.

He doesn't emerge into the open, at least not yet.


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 10, 2002)

“Now, that you say so, this monster really seems a little lifeless... Well... Ahem...”

_Kerwyn halts - his arm still pointing to the dead bug - and then proceeds to move south a bit, looking for an opening to attack the goblin riders. Assaulting the new opponent from all sides seems like a good idea._


----------



## Regdar (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bah, it's long and good!*

_After raising arms in a goal shot move after the throw, Regdar will turn to the new beetle creature._

Didn't FOX cancel you years ago! Hay you little shrimp, if anyone is going to be breeding with the female Iconics it is Regdar! By all that is sacred in Regdars life, you little pissant will ride the pike, right after Regdar takes care of your big bad beetle borg. Krusk lets take it! FOR THE EXPERIENCE!

_Regdar hearing the faint build of Carmen Burana echo in Regdars mind._

OOC: Does Regdar still have Jozan's Bull's Strength spell active?

Lidda didn't Regdar tell you to do that before we left.


----------



## Vadania (Apr 10, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There is a pause, for just a second, and the creature's voice carries quite clearly over the din. "I think," he muses, "that after it kills you I will feast on your eyes first. Unless.... yes! Malk, Thusk!  Save both loud ones. They will make fine breeding stock once they have the spirit whipped from them." He sounds quite satisfied with his decision.
> 
> He doesn't emerge into the open, at least not yet. *




*Vadania hears this and pauses for a moment before she speaks, visably angered.*

You, vile creature, your abhorent disgusting plans will come to naught.    I will fertilize the earth with your bones and water it's glowing seeds with your blood, by myself if I have to.    I condem you.

*Vadania uses her move equivilent action to draw her scimitar, and her standard action to cast Barkskin with her free hand.*


----------



## Krusk (Apr 11, 2002)

Krusk looks back and forth between Regdar and Alhandra, whimpering in indecision.  With a huff he resigns himself to sticking to the paladin's plan, and nocks another arrow.

_Krusk will move along with Alhandra, sticking to her side.  He will fire an arrow at one of the goblin riders._


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2002)

After seeing a bathtub-sized chunk of stone carved from the walls with the same ease which he'd use to scoop up a handful of clay, Devis moves first. He backpedals carefully, and then turns the corner. Most of the group hasn't seen the monster yet, but they do see Devis maneuvering around the bear and his friends. Still singing a song - "Lord, how the thousands are arrayed against me" - he skids to a stop a safe distance back. He tries to load his crossbow, but the careful move took too much time.

Vadania's flute-like voice reverberates like wind through an old oak, and her skin toughens and hardens. Scimitar in hand, heart beating like mad, she waits around the corner from the beast. She can feel the stone beneath her feet shaking as it lumbers forward. Perea waits beside her, poised.

Hennet begins to cast, prickles of energy appearing between his fingers, Midway through the spell he catches a glimpse of the creature's eyes. They're odd... mesmerizing, two and four and two and four, like a spider but different, and different sizes.... He feels the spell slipping from his mind. With a shock, he musters his will and tries to contain it, and it's only Devis' song that gives him the strength to refocus his mind and finish the spell. Two globes of energy sizzle from his fingers, crackling into the large monster's chest. Having finished the spell, Hennet takes Devis' lead and moves quickly north.

A prayer to Pelor ripples through the dark cavern like sunlight reflecting off of water. Despite Jozan's insistent and somewhat tenor voice, the prayer inspires and motivates almost everyone who can hear it. As the last syllable is uttered, Jozan is on the move, moving northeast.

Then the monster clears the corner of the tunnel. Its mandibles snap in anticipation of fresh meat, and its two handlers are whipping it forward. The blinders around its eyes are open, allowing it to look straight ahead, and it swings its head back and forth as if seeking the best target. It ignores Perea, perhaps not seeing her, and its gaze s fix on Regdar. "Klishtak! Nathag'gu!" urge the two riders in goblinoid, and the monster bears down on Regdar as it he were the only target in the cave. As it runs past, both Vadania and Perea launch a free attack at its flank. Perea misses, claws scraping across a bony plate, but Vadania slams her scimitar home. It almost lodges there, which would have ripped an entire plate of armor free, but instead the scimitar slides out at the last second. Greenish blood dribbles down the monsters flank.

Seeing this, one of the two riders levels his long spear at Vadania. It thumps her in the chest just above the heart, but her leather armor deflects it, and she is unharmed.  Likewise, the other rider's long spear is leveled at Regdar, who casually knocks it away with a flick of his greatsword. The beast's claw is a lot harder to deflect, though, and a massive claw punctures his armor over by his arm. His half-plate armor immediately begins to drip with blood. 

Lidda shifts her position slightly and fires. The bolt shatters on the monster's forehead. Nebin does likewise, the bolt sticking into the leather saddle an inch from a goblinoid's knee. Alhandra's arrow has a little bit more luck, poking through a chitinous plate and drawing blood. At the far end of the cavern, Mialee sees her opportunity, and two _magic missiles_ streak through the air and burrow into the creature's shell. Almost simultaneously, Krusk lets loose a massive arrow, but the goblinoid's saddle is well designed; the arrow pierces the saddle instead of the rider, although it looks like he got lucky.

Ma'Varkith looks at Regdar. "Ready?" she asks, and the two of them move in to attack. Its claw swings at her as she moves in, but she barely ducks it, throwing off her swing completely. Using Ma'Varkith's attack as a distraction, Regdar is able to get in close. He doesn't have to look at the face and the eyes; he has a perfectly serviceable belly right in front of him, and his greatsword finds a weak spot in the chitin. Wrenching his wrist around, he digs the sword in deeply, and foul fluids spout out onto his arm. He one hit he does easily as much damage as every other attack combined, and the monster screams with pain.

Regdar seems to have gotten its attention.

That makes life easier for Kerwyn. He sprints around to its far side, closing in tightly so that he will flank with Ma'Varkith as soon as he moves a bit farther. He feels something on his brain... calling, cajoling, whispering. Looking up, he sees the blind goblinoid staring at him with empty eyes, promising him empty rewards and a friendship that could only end in betrayal.


_Regdar takes 10 points of damage, but inflicted 26! No one else hurt, as my dice betrayed me. Ma'Varkith still has up aid, and everyone is both blessed and competent.  Devis at L19, Vadania and Perea unmoved, Hennet at J19, Jozan at L18, Lidda at Q13, Nebin at H18, Alhandra at L20, Krusk at L21, Mialee unchanged, Ma'Varkith at O19, Regdar at Q19, Kerwyn at R22, monster at P19-Q20._


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 12, 2002)

“You!” _Kerwyn points his rapier at the strange blind goblin._









*OOC:*


 Where exactly is that blind goblin on the map? I assume somewhere between O25 and J26. Are there any more goblins seen or heard behind him? 







_Kerwyn plans to move behind the blind goblin, to block his escape deeper into the tunnel, and then attack him from there, but is yet hesitating..._


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2002)

_He's right around K26, accompanied by an burned warrior and a young drummer, as well as a goblinoid who doesn't appear to be a warrior. A servant, maybe?_


----------



## Kazak (Apr 12, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Regdar takes 10 points of damage, but inflicted 26! No one else hurt, as my dice betrayed me. Ma'Varkith still has up aid, and everyone is both blessed and competent.  Devis at L19, Vadania and Perea unmoved, Hennet at J19, Jozan at L18, Lidda at Q13, Nebin at H18, Alhandra at L20, Krusk at L21, Mialee unchanged, Ma'Varkith at O19, Regdar at Q19, Kerwyn at R22, monster at P19-Q20. *












*OOC:*


  When did I get _invisibility_ cast on me?   I was _biocurrenting_ this beasty's riders.

Which is what I'll carry on doin'


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Well, I guess that's too many goblins, especially since there might be a few more waiting behind, so... 







_Kerwyn will follow his initial plan and close with the big beetle, using tumble to avoid attacks of opportunity due to their longish spears, and attack the riders from behind, flanking with Ma'Varkith._


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2002)

Suddenly electricity crackles through the air!  The rough body hair on both goblinoids is standing completely up on end... and as everyone watches, arcing blue electricity starts to bounce back and forth between the two riders. They both cry out in fear and pain, and one of them unsuccessfully tries to prevent it by covering his head.

Kazak's eyes blaze, and the smell of searing metal fills the air near his stocky form.


_OOC: Sorry!! I didn't realize my notes had missed someone. _


----------



## Regdar (Apr 13, 2002)

*Bah, call that damage*

Come on you pansy, call that a hit, Regdar has felt worse in a bar fight!!! Do you like that, huh, here's a little more! FOR THE EXPERIENCE!!!

_Music building in Regdars own little world_


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 13, 2002)

Alhandra sees the reluctance of Krusk to staying back strategically in the face of blood being spilled, so she relents:

"Krusk, my barbarian partner-in-defense of the spellcasters, it seems we have a moveable front.

As we are not needed to protect the casters back here  *winks at Mialee*, what say we shoot one last arrow to try to unseat the riders of this beast, and then stow our bows in favor of the up-close-and-personal approach?"

The warrior-woman's eyes have a glint of something .... dangerous... in them as she speaks of charging in with her sword drawn:








*OOC:*


next round.
She'll fire a MW arrow at one of the riders, then use her move-equivalent action to stow her bow, and next round will draw her sword and shield, entering the fray directly. 

P.S. If the beast moves north, threatening the protected ranks, she'll move back, firing, keeping her self (and Krusk, hopefully) between the attackers and the rest that didn't choose to stay up front and in danger.


----------



## Regdar (Apr 13, 2002)

*Bah, all you can be!*

Come on Ma, put your back into it, the next rounds on Regdar!!!


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 13, 2002)

Jozan puffs out his cheeks.  "So much for getting it to turn the corner," he mumbles.  He pulls out his crossbow and takes a step or two closer to the battle as he loads it.

Raising the weapon, Jozan squints and aims high, the tip of his tongue just sticking out between his lips.  He takes a careful bead on one of the two riding creatures.  "Pelor guide me," he whispers, acutely aware of Ma'Varkith's dark head bobbing between him and his target.  Then he fires.


----------



## Hennet (Apr 13, 2002)

*Sorceror Libs*

1) Go Regdar! Go hand-to-hand Vadania (I didn't realize you were that kind of girl)! Go team.

2) Confused because of the beast's gaze, Hennet casts _Magic Missle_ at it. 

Notice that the previous sentence works equally well by substituting any state for "confused" and any noun for "gaze"--
Saddened by the beast's Volvo, Hennet casts _Magic Missle_ at it.
Lusty because of the beasts tenor, Hennet casts _Magic Missle_ at it.
It's the universal answer for sorcerors. Oh, I use my move-equivalent action to load my x-bow.

Spell slots left 6/1.


----------



## Lidda (Apr 13, 2002)

Aw, poop!  I'm not good at this toe-to-toe combat stuff, but it looks like there's junk to kick around here!  I bet even big beetle thingies have junk to kick... somewhere!

Lidda and the froggy ring to the rescue!

_Lidda drops her crossbow, draws her shortsword, crouches and with great effort jumps back across the chasm.  With deft tumbling, she attempts to get on the other side of Regdar, opposite the most attractive of Iconics - Vadania, for a flank-erific sneaky attack!  Maybe not right now, but as soon as she can attack, she will!_

Boing!


----------



## Ma'varkith (Apr 13, 2002)

_Ma' grits her teeth, looking for a suitable opportunity to strike the monstrosity before her._

"Nice hit, Reg.  What do you do for an encore?"

_She pivots on her heel, hoping to 'fake out' her foe, then swings her sword upward, aiming for where she believes its vitals to be, a magic- and music-inspired warrior's cry rising in her throat._


----------



## Krusk (Apr 13, 2002)

With a growl of assent, Krusk knocks another arrow, and looses it at the riders atop the unconventional steed.

_Krusk will follow Alhandra's lead...  He fires a second arrow at the goblin riders before using his MEA to stash his bow._


----------



## Regdar (Apr 13, 2002)

*Bah, and two bits buys you coffee.*

Regdar hopes to rip this things intestines out if it has them Ma! Get him little sister, get his junk, get it!!!

_Regdar will put two of his attack into Power Attack if Lidda flanks.  Regdar will continue the brutal assault._


----------



## Kazak (Apr 13, 2002)

_Beard and hair standing out from his head, Kazak grins in a rather unplesant manner as he maintains the biocurrent._


----------



## Vadania (Apr 13, 2002)

*Vadania will use a move equivilent action to ready her sheild and then attack one of the goblin riders,   Big bug thing as her opponent for purposes of dodge feat.*

"There's alot of things you don't know about me Hennet."


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 14, 2002)

_Hmmm.... they might be a little hard to reach. You can probably get their legs, though._

The blind warrior's voice echoes out into the cavern.  "You have killed some of my finest warriors. Do you think you will not pay for that? Breeding is the only way to pay what you owe. Well, that... and death.

"I can hear the battle. Surrender now, and I will even let one of you go free to spread the word of The One Who Crawls. Doing so will not be... painful."


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 14, 2002)

"Listen here, bug-brain ;

you try to 'breed' with me, and I'll guarantee that for you it WILL be.... painful.

You're evil and insane - do you not think you'll pay for _that?_

And why don't you try spreading the Word of One Who Cares?
You should work on your propoganda, because I have absolutely no idea anything about this guy you're talking about.
What are his teachings?
How does he give you strength?
For all we know, this abomination that we're going to gut and fillet in a minute could be this "One Who Crawls".

But don't worry - when we're done 'killing this bug dead', we'll get to you, mr. 'Warrior' - but _I_ _won't_ let you go free, if you catch my drift..."


----------



## Vadania (Apr 14, 2002)

((That's ok PC, if I can't reach them I'll strike at the bug))


----------



## Mialee (Apr 15, 2002)

We seem to be doing alright so far. Keep at it! If anyone needs *mage armor*, move back to me and I'll slap it right on you.

_Firing an arrow at a rider on top of Mr. Beastie_


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 16, 2002)

_Any last changes? Update before I go to bed tonight!_


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 16, 2002)

*Well, since you asked...*

"...Can I change this bucket helm into something more impressive?  I'd like NPCs to be able to appreciate my dark good looks.

"Hmm.  And while you're at it, I'd like to change my 8 Dexterity to an 18, my war horse into a red porsche, and the religious affiliation of all the Iconics to the worship of Pelor.      With me as their undisputed spiritual guide.   

"Thanks."


----------



## Nebin (Apr 16, 2002)

And can I have a Pony ?

Ok since the Bug's way tall I'll fire over everyones head at it too.


----------



## Lidda (Apr 16, 2002)

If Nebbin gets a pony, can I get a llama?


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 16, 2002)

What good are they down here, anyway?
I'd like to have Nissa down here, so we could rip this deaf, dumb, and blind boy a new one, but I might as well wish for wings.  

Of course, Ralph the Wonder Llama might be useful as a steed in battle!
(actually, I've heard that moose bites can be pretty nas-ty!)


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 16, 2002)

_Ah. What I meant to say was, "I have a noon deadline to finish a bunch of work for a client, and I'm dying to post - but it's going to happen at lunch time." That's what I meant to say. Grrrr. See you then._


----------



## Devis (Apr 16, 2002)

Devis drinks his _Potion of Glibness_. 

"It's really just as well you've come out, pale one.  Saves us the trouble of coming after you.  And our Hammer group should be coming out behind you any minute now.  Oh yes, we've got you surrounded.  Our colleagues are on their way, pincer movement and all that tactical stuff.  No point in heading back to the tunnels now.  

Make you stand now, and maybe you'll do something worthy of this deity of yours.  Not that I think you will, mind you.  But I thought it would only be polite to offer you the chance.  If you want to go crawling away like a worm, it just means Hammer group will have the fun. "

If that sounds like a Bluff to you, it certainly is.  But hopefully we can get him to stay put and fight us, rather than going back for reinforcements.  I'll make some ghost sounds next round to make it sound like we've got friends coming down the tunnel behind him.

Everybody ready for a little albino freak flavored butt whuppin'?


----------



## Nebin (Apr 16, 2002)

So who's up for a fast game of Strip Poker ? We might as well relax till then right ?


----------



## Hennet (Apr 16, 2002)

Devis said:
			
		

> *Devis drinks his Potion of Glibness.
> 
> If that sounds like a Bluff to you, it certainly is.  But hopefully we can get him to stay put and fight us, rather than going back for reinforcements.  I'll make some ghost sounds next round to make it sound like we've got friends coming down the tunnel behind him.
> 
> *




I love it when you're tricky.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 16, 2002)

Kazak's eyes light the area around him, and the burning metallic smell of power rises from his sweating brow. On the monsters, the two riders seem to be unable to remove their metal helms; the _lesser biocurrent_ bounces back and forth between them, searing flesh. One of them swoons, his spear point dipping. Vadania seizes the opportunity, her scimitar snaking out like a viper. It returns bloody, and Perea rears back onto her hind legs as her claw finishes the job. A huge chunk of bloody flesh splatters onto the ground in front of Vadania, and what's left of the goblinoid rider slumps back against the support of the saddle.

Hennet's _magic missiles_ don't seem to have much effect; furious and pouring blood from its front, the giant bug-beast doesn't even flinch. the wound is smoking slightly, though, oozing fluids as the monster tries to line up an opening on Regdar.

With a prayer on his lips, Jozan lets a crossbow bolt go, and is sure it's going to miss. Instead, the remaining rider leans over to look at his dead companion, and the errant bolt strikes him directly in the middle of the head. It pierces the helm, and the rider slumps without making a sound. 

The beast immediately realizes that its riders are dead. It rears up with a triumphant buglelike noise, and comes back down, claws slamming down on Ma'Varkith and Kerwyn even as its massive jaws try to pop Regdar's head right off of his neck. A huge claw fastens on each of them, ripping cloth and flesh alike, but Regdar steps back just in time. Instead of crushing his head, the mandibles rip into the stone half a foot from his feet, and the monster struggles to recover its balance. 

Lidda doesn't waste any time. Her jump is phenomenal, but as she tumbles in to position one of the creature's eyes catch sight of her. It has just enough time to interpose a claw, and Lidda feels a tremendous amount of pain as she slides to a stop in a puddle of her own blood. Nebin screams something in gnomish and fires a well-aimed arrow. Mialee, Alhandra and Krusk fire almost simultaneously, and arrows bury themselves in chitin. Ma'Varkith and Kerwyn shake off the pain and swing, both of them hitting as it doesn't know which way to dodge, Kerwyn's rapier digging especially deeply as it pierces a vital. Ma'Varkith's sword is partially stuck in the bony exoskeleton, still slicing into flesh. And Regdar, with a war cry, rams his greatsword home.

The sound that the huge monster makes when falling is like thunder in a valley. The floor vibrates. The deadfall gives way behind you. And then suddenly everything is quiet.

And then Devis' magically enhanced voice speaks out. He is so astonishingly convincing that everyone is convinced that he has hired mercenary troops that no one knew about.  And as he finishes his short speech, there is a pause from the dark tunnel. 

Perhaps he is considering his options.

_Kerwyn, 8 points of damage. Ma'Varkith, 11 points of damage. Lidda, 10 points of damage.  Let me know if you're unconscious or dead.

And, if I might be allowed an OOC comment, nice teamwork! I was pretty sure this might kill someone. I picked a bad time to roll a "1" when attacking Regdar.

Lidda at Q21, Kerwyn at Q22. No one else moved, I think._


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 16, 2002)

"All right," you hear from the corridor. The voice is chilly enough to be made ofr solid ice. "Thelg, drop the deadfalls to delay this Hammer group. Huzco, Mrint, with me.  Our clan is dead, and these creatures have killed us."  

His voice rises in a melodious wail, a song of mourning, a song of power. The drum beats along with the lament.

"So, if we go, we shall be blessed by the One Who Crawls. She shall devour our flesh and make us whole again. In death, we shall have life, and our enemies will fall beneath us like halflings before a horde.

"Loud One, I sorrow that I will not have time to teach you manners. I sorrow that you will only momentarily know the taste of your entrails as I make you eat them. And I sorrow that you have killed my kin, so that now there is but one path before me."

Lidda can see him.... as he is talking, strange energies are playing across his body, and the goblinoids beside him are tensed for battle. With a *KLIIING! *he draws a weapon and moves forward. Ma'Varkith knows that sound well.... it's the sound of a crystal blade.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Apr 17, 2002)

_Ma stands in silence at the sound before solemnly downing her _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_.  She readies her sword and shield and turns to her companions._

"Look out for the sword.  It's not made of steel, but it's just as deadly.  Some of the mightiest warriors of my clan are able to manifest their powers of the mind through such blades."

_She sets herself, focusing her energies, eyes surrounded by a corona of crimson._

"You want the loud one, monster?  You'll need to get through me, first.  I am Ma'Varkith, Sword Mistress of the First Circle, fifth  daughter of Se'ruul, High Defender of the Blazing Eyes Clan.  After I claim your life, I will claim your sword."


----------



## Nebin (Apr 17, 2002)

*LIDDA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* You pasty white pansy boy I'll show you what happens when someone hurts my beloved !!!!!!!!!!!*

_Nebin grabs his Scroll of monster Summoning 2 and summons a Celestral Wolf to guard his sweet baboo Lidda from attack. After reading the scroll he moves toward her with his club in one hand a grabbing a potion of Cure Light Wounds from his pouch with the other._ 


*Hold on sweet tator I'll save you !!!!!!* 


ooc I'll be off-line a day or more so after Nebin get's to Lidda he'll cast Magic Armor on her and drag or push her out of the fray and take on blind and ugly, one on one if need be /ooc


----------



## Lidda (Apr 17, 2002)

Owieowieowieowieowieowie!

_Lidda moves back away from the tunnel entrance to get herself as near Jozan as she can. (double move)_

Don't waste your potion on me, Nebby, I'm sure that holy boy can do something about my boo-boo.

_Looks up at Jozan expectantly_

Its what we brought you along for, you know.


----------



## Hennet (Apr 17, 2002)

I'll xbow the first baddy I see come out of that cave.

"Lidda, we're iconic, it's in our contracts that we get fresh, level-appropriate equipment at the start of every adventure; go ahead and use the potion."


----------



## Mialee (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh, jeez...
Excuse me, whoever that is who is threatening us beyond my range of vision? Would you mind if we put this off until tomorrow? I could really use a good night's sleep. I'm down to three cantrips, here: _tenderize vittles, summon freckle, _and _mage armoir..._ which only conjures a +1 piece of furniture.

_Readying action to fire arrows at beasties, when said beasties become visible._


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2002)

"Elf, you should have thought of that before your mercenaries blocked our cavern entrances.  Now, you will die, or live to breed ~ unless you kill me first. And I'm not easy to kill." He chuckles, the sound echoing through the dust of the collapsed deadfall.  "Oh no. Not at all."

He still hasn't shown himself.  the drums go RAT-A-TAT-TAT to emphasize his statement.


----------



## Regdar (Apr 18, 2002)

*Bah, Regdar's ticked.*

_Regdar looks over to the other goblins, teeth clenched tightly, shoulders heaving as Regdar rips Regdar's greatsword from the creature, looking from Lidda to the goblins._

You hurt little sister you little bast#$%s! Kerwyn, you get back and get Jozan to get his hands off his Codpiece of Pelor and heal you and Lidda. Regdar thinks it's time for goblin tossing.

Ma, you got the leader, Mialee you think of some battle plan, Alhandra do what ever you do, Nebin keep your hands off Regdar's sister, Devis sing something inspiring to Regdar, Jozan don't you dare touch Regdar's little sister like you did last time, Krusk lets go.  THE EXPERIENCE!!!


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 18, 2002)

Piratecat:[/i]
With a prayer on his lips said:
			
		

> And then Devis' magically enhanced voice speaks out. He is so astonishingly convincing that everyone is convinced that he has hired mercenary troops that no one knew about.



In the pause that follows, Jozan leans over to murmur very quietly to Devis, "I hope you didn't promise these Iconic wannabes access to our post-adventure wrap party."



> _Originally posted by Piratecat:_
> "So, if we go, we shall be blessed by the One Who Crawls. She shall devour our flesh and make us whole again. In death, we shall have life, and our enemies will fall beneath us like halflings before a horde."



Jozan, his eyes on the severely wounded Iconics before him, sighs.  "That doesn't sound too good."



> _Originally posted by Ma'varkith:_
> _She sets herself, focusing her energies, eyes surrounded by a corona of crimson...._"You'll need to get through me, first. I am Ma'Varkith, Sword Mistress of the First Circle, fifth daughter of Se'ruul, High Defender of the Blazing Eyes Clan. After I claim your life, I will claim your sword."



The cleric of Pelor gazes at the Psionic Warrior's back and unconsciously licks his lips.  "Wow."

Then he blinks and refocuses on Lidda, who is staring up at him expectantly.  "Yes, yes, little one, no fear."  He drops to one knee beside her and examines the deep and bloody wound in her thigh.  Firmly pressing it closed with his palm (his hand reaches nearly all the way around her thigh) he raises his Holy Symbol and prays.  "Burning God, Flame of Light, He Who bestows life upon the warm lands, bring your Shining Power to bear upon this little jumpy one, who carries goodness in her heart even as she kicks evildoers in unmentionable places.  Amen!"

[ooc: Cure Light, please.]


----------



## Mialee (Apr 18, 2002)

> Mialee you think of some battle plan




I'm trying, but I don't even know what we're up against. I hear drums and some goblinoid voice. If this is a band of tough gobbies, I say... hmm... Hennet, do you have any good spells left? It's not very dramatic, but webbing them in place as they trundle down the hallway is a very good way to set them in stone so we can pick them off. Either way, I don't think we'll be here for very long. 



> He chuckles, the sound echoing through the dust of the collapsed deadfall. "Oh no. Not at all." The drums go RAT-A-TAT-TAT to emphasize his statement.




_blinks_ 
Hey, Devis, when someone pulls a one-liner followed by a drum hit, isn't that called a rimshot? Not the stuff of epic showdown banter. Here's another one for you, creep: Why don't you come out of hiding so you can get an arrow through the eye socket? BA-DUM-BUM-CHING!!!


----------



## Hennet (Apr 18, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> * Hennet, do you have any good spells left? It's not very dramatic, but webbing them in place as they trundle down the hallway is a very good way to set them in stone so we can pick them off. Either way, I don't think we'll be here for very long.
> *




Good idea, Mialee, unfortunately I've got that "no 2nd level spells till 4th level" thing going on. I've got one of:
_sleep_ or
_magic missle_ or
_mage armor_

and 6 of
_daze_ or
_ray of frost_ or 
_load of crap_

So it looks like I'm down to contributing a x-bow and a lot of personal glamour. That should be more than enough to deal with a psychic goblin horde, eh?

How beat up are our fighters anyway? Reg, Ma and Krusk have all taken some significant hits, yes? Anyone need potions of CMW (2) before that degenerate Tiresias knock-off comes out?


----------



## Mialee (Apr 18, 2002)

Hmm... I say use that SLEEP up. I used SLEEP on some gobbies earlier in the fight, and took a lot of them down. Then, get back behind people and continue to launch those ranged attacks!

If only I still had an INVISIBILITY left. Lidda and I could see just how hard this guy is to kill. My prediction? Thwuck- "ugh!"- thud. Sigh...


----------



## Regdar (Apr 18, 2002)

*Bah, only a flesh wound*

regdar has a scratch, hold the potion for a little longer.


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 18, 2002)

With a look towards the barbarian half-orc, the paladin asks, "So you want to carve up a blind goblin heretic?  

Let's GOOOOOOOO!!!"

Alhandra moves forward, drawing her sword and shield, ready to attack as soon as she sights the opponents.
She will focus her faith in justice right before launching the wrath of Heironeous on the blind deluded fool.  







*OOC:*


 Divine Might right before battle


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2002)

Like scampering sunlight, holy energy begins to flicker up and down Alhandra's sword.

_ Anyone else? If not, I'll update later today!_


----------



## Krusk (Apr 18, 2002)

_OOC: Sorry, old chap...  That whole *ahem!* temporary ENBoards thing and all..._



			
				Alhandra said:
			
		

> *With a look towards the barbarian half-orc, the paladin asks, "So you want to carve up a blind goblin heretic?
> 
> Let's GOOOOOOOO!!!"
> *




Krusk's eyes light up with glee...

*GRAH!* 



> _Originally posted by Ma'varkith_"Look out for the sword. It's not made of steel, but it's just as deadly. Some of the mightiest warriors of my clan are able to manifest their powers of the mind through such blades." [/B]




Crystal sword is bad.
Krusk take care of crystal sword.
Then Krusk kill Blinky. 

Krusk trots forward into the mouth of the tunnel to protect the wounded Iconics from the advancing goblinoids.  He draw his massive axe, prepared to knock the blind-one's sword from his hands.

_Krusk moves to O24, and readies an action to Disarm the blind goblinoid, if he comes with reach..._


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 18, 2002)

Waiting for Pelor's healing to touch Lidda, Jozan remarks, "Since we're all sharing, know that I have but one more Light healing prayer left to me today.  After that, it's potions and scrolls all around."  He winks.


----------



## Devis (Apr 18, 2002)

Hennet said:
			
		

> *"Lidda, we're iconic, it's in our contracts that we get fresh, level-appropriate equipment at the start of every adventure; go ahead and use the potion." *




I know I'm eagerly awaiting my +3 Codpiece of Seduction, which is on order and should be delivered next level.

Sigh.  Anyway, on to business.  Devis will continue Inspiring his comrades, while using his crossbow on the albino.

"Watch as the heroes they lay him to rest,
That freakish albino boy."

Just branching out, musically.


----------



## Hennet (Apr 18, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *
> If only I still had an INVISIBILITY left. Lidda and I could see just how hard this guy is to kill. My prediction? Thwuck- "ugh!"- thud. Sigh... *




Jozan has my _Invisibility_ potion but since whitey is blind I figure it won't be all that helpful. But if you (or Lidda or Kerwyn) have an idea in mind, feel free to get it from him and use it.


----------



## Vadania (Apr 19, 2002)

If anyone is in need of healing I've got some potions.    My not allot of offence left in my spells, looks like melee is the way this will play out.     


*Vadania readies an action to strike when any of these gobliniods gets close enough.*


----------



## Nebin (Apr 19, 2002)

I've got a few potions  of healing in my pouch if we need them, but right now I think I'll pull out my Vial of Alchemist Fire and hurl it a Blind Melon Goblin. Teach him to hurt my Sweet Tator and her Big Brother Reggie !! you might be crazy Regdar but you're still family.

_Ranged Attack +4_


----------



## Kazak (Apr 19, 2002)

"I've got a plan."

_Dash to the front, manifest_ Stomp_ at incoming gobbos, dash back and use someone larger and better armored than me as cover._

"Sound good?" 









*OOC:*


  Sorry it's taken me so long to post, but the boards have been a bit on/off.













*OOC:*


----------



## Vadania (Apr 19, 2002)

Kazak, it sounds like a good plan.     Get behind me upon your return, While I don't consider myself larger than you, nature herself has granted me the skin of the mighty oak.    I will have a potion for you,  if you are injured in the thrust.


OOC:  Barkskin is still in effect, Dodge feat against the biggest looking gobliniod for total 20 AC, 19 against everything else.   Best AC in the party.


----------



## Devis (Apr 19, 2002)

Turns out I've got three potions of _Cure Moderate_, so I've got some healing to spread around, too.  And who knew one of my perform ranks was in Limerick?

Jozan, righteous cleric of Pelor
Struck out with Big Sally, a fat whore.
My shiny vambrace,
Adorned with this face
Seems not to be helping me get more.

Now that's what I call Inspiring!


----------



## Nebin (Apr 19, 2002)

Devis stick to playing that funky music White ur Boi not limeiricks.

After Kazak runs up there I toss the vial to cover his escape then 
 I'll take the time to cast mage Armor on myself and move up for Gooberlin melee

_ AC is now 17 with a Melee of +2/+3 vs Goblins_


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 19, 2002)

Lidda sees the two warriors with shields close up ranks in front of the blind warrior. They're walking slowly towards her along the tunnel, drums beating out their march as they slowly advance. The blind warrior seems to be.... well, _glowing_ slightly in the flickering torchlight.

"Daughter of Se'ruul," his voice croons softly. "I know your clan. I have fought with them.  Did you perhaps have a brother who did not come home, or a lover? Because *this*," and he waves his sword to the sound of crystal chimes, "was taken off of someone who claimed to be the *third* son of Se'ruul. Isn't that a _coincidence_?"  He drawls out the last work, mockingly. 

And then they step out into the cavern.


----------



## Krusk (Apr 20, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *And then they step out into the cavern. *




_Well, in that case...

If Krusk has a line of sight to Blinky, he'll Charge at him, Overrunning the shield-bearers if necessary.  Once he reaches him, he'll use the last of his Rage (I think it should be running out soon) to disarm the crystal sword._


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 20, 2002)

Ahem.

 

While I of course applaud your imortalizing me in song, rhyming 'Pelor' with 'whore' is a very, very good way to get a very, very bad sunburn, my loquacious comrade.  And besides, that last line doesn't scan correctly!  You'd better stick with iambic pentameter.

And I believe you meant Ma', not Lidda, in that last post, peg-leg kitty...since the lovely little nipper is surely back here with me getting healed by now...


----------



## Regdar (Apr 20, 2002)

*Bah, everyone move*

Huh, whore, did someone say whore? Where?

Krusk, Regdar will give you the opening you need, follow Regdar in, Alhandra to the left, Mialee think of another letter formation!!!!!!

_The song to a certain Ralph Macheo movie playing in Regdar's head..."Your the best around, nothing is ever going to take you down, your the best.. around."_

With a shout, Regdar will bullrush one of the goblin shield bearers to give Krusk and Ma their opening, if Regdar can Regdar will try to hit the goblin shieldman so the goblin will flip over Regdars shoulder.

Come on Ma, Give him a Regdar!!!!


----------



## Hennet (Apr 20, 2002)

*Everytone wants a goblin...*

If I can get off a _Sleep_ spell on the shieldmen before everyone is piled up in melee, I will.

If I go after an opening has been made in the shield wall, I'll just x-bow Whitey ( MW bolt, MW x-bow, inspired & blessed-- +7 I think).


----------



## Alhandra (Apr 21, 2002)

When Alhandra sees her opponents, she'll follow Regdar's bullrush and attack whichever shield guy is up, making sure to position herself to Cleave into the blind heretic with her divine-energied sword after Power Attacking the shieldbearer for 3.


----------



## Kerwyn (Apr 21, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I don't think Kerwyn was wounded, so should be at 11 now. 







“It's just one sword, tho!”

_Kerwyn moves closer to the eastern wall, possibly hiding from the eyes of the advancing goblins as they emerge from the corridor to spring them from behind as they do!_


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 22, 2002)

_Coming this afternoon: big fight! Psionic mayhem! Interesting revelations!  Just as soon as I finish a deliverable for work. _


----------



## Vadania (Apr 22, 2002)

OOC: Hehee Regdar, check out the latest Gamestoppers at WOTC, your undead.    *giggles*    Poor Regdar, we'll miss you.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 23, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Coming this afternoon: big fight! Psionic mayhem! Interesting revelations!  Just as soon as I finish a deliverable for work.   *



Promises, promises...


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 24, 2002)

I think what Piratecat meant to say was...

"...I've got  a couple of house guests right now, and several work deadlines. Plus a band of rabid gamers is descending upon my home this weekend, including most of the Defenders whom I sent packing to California and a really annoying chick from Cincinnati.  With the boards being so flaky as well, my posting will be sporadic at best until sometime next week.  Thanks for your patience!..."


----------



## Nebin (Apr 24, 2002)

> and a really annoying chick from Cincinnati



  You mean MeeMee from Drew Carrey knows Mr. Cat ?


----------



## Regdar (Apr 24, 2002)

*Bah,*



			
				Vadania said:
			
		

> *OOC: Hehee Regdar, check out the latest Gamestoppers at WOTC, your undead.    *giggles*    Poor Regdar, we'll miss you. *




Bah, that was Redgar, Regdars cousin. Regdar uses him for a stand in from time to time when Regdar has thrown back too many ales.  It made for a rather poor holiday season.


----------



## Mialee (Apr 24, 2002)

_Casts SILENCE on Jozan to keep him from spilling further details about this coming weekend, which as I understand, is a super-secret... then leans over to him and winks. The Innuendo check, if successful, will read as "So I'll be seeing you there, eh?" _


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Apr 24, 2002)

With his mouth taped shut, Jozan can only grin at Mialee and wink and wiggle his eyebrows...


----------



## Devis (Apr 24, 2002)

Now then, you two.  Any more of that out of you, and I'll start up with the limericks.  [Gives secret high sign].


----------



## Nebin (Apr 25, 2002)

_As he watches the by play between the othe Iconics, Nebis absently polishes his Gnomish Club of Greatness and wishes he was going to PKitties this weekend too._ 

 Jozan I didn't know you were into that particular fetish.


----------



## Regdar (Apr 25, 2002)

*Bah, in the eye of the beholder*

Bah, more like wand of stubness is more like it.


----------



## Nebin (Apr 28, 2002)

That's not what your lil Sister called it Reggie


----------



## Mialee (Apr 29, 2002)

Simmer down you two. I'm thinking next time I have to play den mother, I'm just going to sit back and enjoy watching you two tear each other to pieces. 

Pkitty's was great! Jozan, Devis and I gamed in his third-story attic game room for hours. Jozan's not quite as shiny in person, oddly.


----------



## Regdar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Bah, Like Hell!*

Bah, Mialee, Regdar bets you "gamed," with Devis all night long, now get out of the way, Regdar hasn't killed Nebin in a long time! <snikt.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 30, 2002)

UPDATE: I'm working about a 16 hour day right now, trying to finish a project before Wednesday. Thus, along with some personal stuff going on, I haven't been on the boards more than about 5 minutes for the last week.  The project finishes Wednesday; once it's done, the first thing I'm doing on the boards is posting here!

Just wanted to let you know. After before, I didn't want you to be kept hanging.    I'm not going away - I'm just very, very busy and more than a little bit stretched.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 1, 2002)

PC, you might want to just start a new thread...  This one's awfully close to the 200-barrier.


----------



## Devis (May 3, 2002)

There once was a puss name of Pirate.
A grinning, sadistic ol' fat cat.
We eagerly wait
for our next update.
We're right in the middle of combat!


----------



## Nebin (May 4, 2002)

That was bueatiful Devis but uh PC ain't fat he's just really, REALLY, *REALLY* ,* Really * Fluffy.


----------



## Piratecat (May 10, 2002)

_Bump in anticipation for the next thread.  I'm writing down what everyone is doing, which takes a bit; the new post, which will be in a new thread, will happen either late tonight or early tomorrow morning. Then we're back on normal schedule._


----------



## Nebin (May 11, 2002)

_ Point's a t watch_ ?


----------



## Vadania (May 19, 2002)

Hmmm,   I don't think PCs days work the same way as ours, it seems to take weeks to get to tomarrow morning.


----------



## Devis (May 20, 2002)

Devis charges back in to the room, hits his mark, throws his arms above his head and lights up his smile.  His cross bow is loaded, his rapier gleams, and his lute shines as if it has been polished.

He looks around.  The albino thing is in the corner, having his makeup touched up.  The dead umber hulk is sitting up, smoking a cigar, and picking at the fake blood caked on his chitin.

Vadania is giving Alhandra a back rub.  Regdar is watching.  So is Nebin.  Ma is stretching lazily.  Her PA is spritzing her crystal blade with Windex.  Hennit is hobbling akwardly back from the "Gents" trying to buckle his trousers and walk at the same time.  Krusk is contemplating a cherry blossom, a brush in his hand and a roll of parchment rolled out before him.  Jozan is sitting in his chair, half glasses perched on his nose, reading the "Wall Street Journal".

Devis shrugs, and puts his arms down.  His grin fades.  

"Another felching false alarm?!  I am going to have words with my agent about this!  I'm a sensitive artist.  You can't do this to me."

He heads for the trailer.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (May 20, 2002)

With the barest glance up from his paper, Jozan calls out, "Hey, Devis my lad, bring me a cup of hot tea, will you?"  He scratches his nose and keeps reading.


----------



## Devis (May 21, 2002)

Sure thing.  If there's no evil to battle, I might head over to Starbucks and pick a fight there.  Just to keep my hand in.

Or maybe the Star Wars guys have something going on...  Think I'd look good with one of those little braids?


----------



## Kazak (May 27, 2002)

A cry of "FORE" echoes from the passage leading into the chamber, quickly followed by a golf ball which rolls down into the chasm.  Kazak saunters into the room, wearing what is quite possibly the most garish pair of purple and orange check plus-fours imaginable.  A hobgoblin with a rather bored expression follows him in, golf bag slung over one shoulder.

Kazak looks around for the ball, and on not seeing it pears down into the chasm.  "Blast it!  In the bunker!"  the dwarf says as he turns to the goblin.  "Oliver, the grappling hook, if you'd be so good."  Oliver the hobgoblin rummages in the bag and returns with a length of rope.  The dwarf proceeds to lower himself down into the hole, from where the sound of the odd shot interspersed by cursing can be heard.


----------



## Vadania (May 27, 2002)

*Vadania sleepily walks in carrying a glass.    She scratches Perea, who has fallen asleep on the floor,  behind the ears.*


I made some lemonade if anyone would like any.

I figured, this wait might be pretty long, *hint, hint, PC*   and we would need something to drink.      It's quite good, I grew the lemons myself.


----------



## Alhandra (May 28, 2002)

Alhandra looks the refreshing beverage up and down and with a look of intense thirst, and grabs a glass, drinking deep, the gulps of lemonade dripping down her chin and over her chest.

"AAHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!
You make a mighty quenching lemonade there, Vad.

But then again, I'd probably devour anything that came from your trees..."

The bastion of purity looks at the reactions of those there with confusion and follows up - 
"What?
Her fruit trees!
She's a druid - she has a grove she tends - you know...

Get your heads out of the gutter, peoples!"


----------



## Devis (May 28, 2002)

Know’st thou the land where the lemon-trees bloom,
Where the gold orange glows in the deep thicket’s gloom,
Where a wind ever soft from the blue heaven blows,
And the groves are of laurel and myrtle and rose?

Devis pauses in his medative strumming, then grins, changes to a banjo-like chord and adds...

"Cuz if you do, there's got to be more going on there than here!"


----------



## Regdar (May 28, 2002)

*Bah, eh*

Bah, Regdar only partakes of Hard Lemonaide... Use Regdar's beeper when this thing progresses again, there is a new wardrobe girl Regdar is taking on the town.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

it is just too sad to see this adventure this far back in the forum

Bump for Great Justice!


----------



## Nebin (Aug 17, 2002)

(OC somewhat) No I'm (nebin the original) not back I just wanted to say howdy to all the other Iconics, the Divorce is going well as can be expected the final split shoud be in a few days or so. Halfling you can't live with em but it sure hurts to go without your favorite :cry.


----------

